# New Pickups... Ball Pythons. [Pic Heavy]



## Sarin (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Just got back from the Airport to pick up a mysterious package....

Turns out, there were two nice surprises waiting for me inside!

Thanks Mark!!

Pictures taken without flash.


2005 Normal Female

























2010 Male Butter Spider











































And a video of the unboxing.

[video=youtube;vZb6N9drlYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZb6N9drlYw[/video]


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jan 20, 2011)

.......the butter spider........wow...........just wow


----------



## python_dan89 (Jan 20, 2011)

awesome.. congrats


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 20, 2011)

I. Love. The. Butter. Spider!


----------



## Bushman (Jan 20, 2011)

What country do you live in?


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Jan 20, 2011)

obviously not in aus otherwise he wouldn't have publicised about it


----------



## scorps (Jan 20, 2011)

Bushman said:


> What country do you live in?



Watch the video and you should be able to figure it out,

I'll have a random wild stab at it and say Canada?


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 20, 2011)

scorps said:


> Watch the video and you should be able to figure it out,
> 
> I'll have a random wild stab at it and say Canada?


 
HAAHAHA! nice one


----------



## Sarin (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, Canada. Hopefully you figured it out by my name and not by my accent. LOL.

Thanks guys.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 21, 2011)

The butterspider looks good, but the normal Ball Python looks better.
The pattern is nice.


----------



## Karambit (Jan 21, 2011)

i was hoping this was in aus would love to be hooked up with a ball/boa


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jan 24, 2011)

Karambit said:


> i was hoping this was in aus would love to be hooked up with a ball/boa


 
You can keep the boa, but I like ball's...

Don't be dirty people...
please don't be dirty.


----------



## Wookie (Jan 24, 2011)

Seems odd to have an unboxing. Thats what they do for computer parts.


----------



## Gusbus (Jan 24, 2011)

very nice male, good stuff


----------



## Ships (Jan 24, 2011)

I love Australia and our herptofauna, have since I was a child..............but if there's one herp I would immigrate to the states for it would be Ball Pythons, beautiful animals Sarin.


----------



## Sarin (Jan 25, 2011)

Brodak_Moment said:


> Seems odd to have an unboxing. Thats what they do for computer parts.



And also reptiles. 


Thanks guys!


----------



## gman1 (Jan 25, 2011)

hey sarin, love that butter ball, really nice, whats the breeding plans for it?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank-you very much for sharing Sarin, beautiful reptiles.


----------



## giglamesh (Jan 26, 2011)

say house in your next vid


----------



## Sarin (Jan 29, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Thank-you very much for sharing Sarin, beautiful reptiles.



Thank you. 




gman1 said:


> hey sarin, love that butter ball, really nice, whats the breeding plans for it?



Well for this season he's going to 2 Normals and a Pastel.




giglamesh said:


> say house in your next vid



Why?


----------



## giglamesh (Jan 29, 2011)

lol.


----------

